# forum time clock



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have only just noticed that the forum time seems to be about an hour out, can i rectify this in settings? if so how please  
thought i was in a deja vu moment again.

Edit: have checked board preferences and is set for gmt


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

EDIT: You're having a deja vu moment - again! :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

brittan said:


> Go into
> 
> PROFILE (top right)
> then
> ...


yeah done that bud, but it almost seems like its nearly an hour out......even when it has just gone 11pm it says posted yesterday?
so i know i'm not a complete radio rental merchant lol


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

There is also the option for "is Summer time / DST in effect" in addition to the time zone


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

god knows how but andrew managed to go into my settings and changed it and left me a pm :? . oh well all sorted now, so thanks for the help


----------

